# Success with Aloe and Probiotic



## 17895 (Oct 18, 2005)

Success with Aloe and Probiotic:I've been living with IBS for about 10 years now. It was horrible about 6 months ago, and I went in the hospital for the testing: colonoscopy, endoscopy, upper GI, bloodwork... NOT fun. They could only offer steroids as a remedy, which I would NOT do! I was getting married in 4 months and looking to have kids over the next few years, so steroids aren't a possible solution.So, I started asking a lot of questions and researching other remedies. I found that aloe and probiotics were often recommended, so I found a company with a lot of reseach supporting their products and went with them. The aloe and probiotic have worked wonderfully! After 3 weeks on the aloe and probiotic, I no longer have my IBS symptoms: no stomache aches, no pain after eating, no bloating. I'm back to work now with no sick days, and haven't had a stomach ache in 5 months on these products. So I'll definitely be staying on them! My cousin, aunt (her mom), and close friend in Chicago all have IBS and are now on these products too--and doing great! I keep getting emails from them that they are doing much better. I can give more info over email on what we're taking: jillianaddy###hotmail.com. I definitely suggest trying aloe and probiotic. Be careful with brands though! Only certain brands worked for me.


----------

